# dig & nslookup

## geps2

Qualcuno mi sa dire quale package devo emergere per installare i tool in oggetto?

Grazie!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

sono tutti e 2 contenuti qui --->  net-dns/bind-tools

----------

## geps2

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> sono tutti e 2 contenuti qui --->  net-dns/bind-tools

 

grazie!

----------

